# Wear on Graphite Shafts



## bignev (Mar 21, 2013)

All three of my woods have slight wear on the shafts caused by 
rubbing in the bag. Is this wear even though unsightly any cause for deteriation in 
performance of the clubs. I havent noticed any yet but will it happen.
If it does cause a problem is it easy the get shafts changed?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 21, 2013)

Just unsightly!

Shafts can be replaced pretty easily, but not really DIY.

To avoid future wear, make sure head-covers are long enough and cover the area where they lean on bag dividers and that the bag dividers themselves aren't worn.

Many/most hybrid head=covers are useless for shaft protection!


----------



## bignev (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for that will keep playing them as they still work and cant afford new shiney thing at the moment


----------



## trevor (Mar 21, 2013)

I've had this problem with my bags, so much so that the head of my driver fell off and it cost me Â£70 for a new shaft.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 21, 2013)

trevor said:



			I've had this problem with my bags, so much so that the head of my driver fell off and it cost me Â£70 for a new shaft.
		
Click to expand...

light wear to the shaft finish from such rubbing shouldn't weaken the shaft - however, it's really easy to get physical damage from shafts in contact with a hard surface during transit (bouncing around in the boot of a car or even when putting the bag in the car).

we went through a phase of the tops of sea fishing rods 'falling off' - and traced it to rods rested against nylon pipe when running rather than put into rod rests or otherwise put away. Graphite has almost no strength to even light repetive contacts.


----------



## mab (Mar 25, 2013)

You could pop some tape on the shafts to prevent the rubbing, but looks liek you're a little too late for that.  You could always pop some tape on to prevent them getting worse (worse visually that is, such wear has no effect on performance).

Black eletrical tape, for example, is practically invisible on my D+ Whiteboard.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 25, 2013)

This ^^^^^

I have some tape around my driver to prevent wear from the bag.   Many makes of headcover are too short.


----------

